# Bendix hub question



## rollfaster (May 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if RB-2 drivers are interchangeable with the 40’s-50’s original hubs? Would like to use an RB-2 driver so I can run a notched 22t sprocket, my hub has the screw on type. Appreciate any help! @rustjunkie


----------



## PCHiggin (May 10, 2019)

Check out this link,scroll down to the 1st exploded view. Looks like it would work, the drive screw worm and bearings should be the same.  The pic and text show items "not interchangeable" but thats probably on an individual basis.  The sprocket from one wont fit the other,etc. My thoughts anyways. I have each of these hubs but cant get to them 'till tomorrow...........................http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## PCHiggin (May 11, 2019)

Nope, 2 different pitch drive screws. The one on the left is an RB2. The right is a 36-13 from ‘56 with the splined sprocket.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2019)

Ah damn, your right. Way different. I appreciate you taking the time to point that out. Not sure what to do now. Have an early Postwar drop Center wheelset that I want to use a 22t 3 notch sprocket for..46 front and 22 rear for effortless pedaling.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2019)

Wonder if I swapped out the clutches to fit the RB-2 driver, I have extra parts....


----------



## PCHiggin (May 11, 2019)

Nope, 2 different pitch drive screws. The one on the right is an RB2. The left is a 36-13 from ‘56 with the splined sprocket. I didnt try and switch the clutches. Try it if you the stuff laying around.


rollfaster said:


> Wonder if I swapped out the clutches to fit the RB-2 driver, I have extra parts....



I thought about trying that too but Im guessing that stuff really isnt interchangeable


----------



## Gordon (May 12, 2019)

Why not see if you can find 22 tooth splined sprocket that fits your hub?


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

Gordon said:


> Why not see if you can find 22 tooth splined sprocket that fits your hub?



I didn’t realize they made a 22t splined.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 12, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> I didn’t realize they made a 22t splined.



They sure did, thats on the screw I posted above


----------



## Gordon (May 12, 2019)

I might have one but am any from home for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

No rush @Gordon


----------



## PCHiggin (May 12, 2019)

I saw a couple of 20T on ebay. Might be perfect for you. I switched from an 18T to 22T on  one of middleweight  Schwinns and didnt like it. Seems I was always pedalling. Lost too much mechanical advantage. I switched to a 20T and now perfect. The gear I posted above is on one of my wifes bikes, shes happy with it


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

This 58 Traveller was a 3-speed but I changed it to a 22t with 46 clover leaf. I can pedal up hills sitting down, this is what I’m after. S-5 wheels with RB-2 rear hub.


----------

